# DS #2421: Trauma Center: Under The Knife 2 (USA)



## T-hug (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3371^^


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Finally


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2008)

Yippie, going to play this tonight


----------



## Killermech (Jul 2, 2008)

If some missions are as frustrating like they were in the 1st... oboy.. gotta prepare my punchteddy.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 2, 2008)

OH SHI-
Wait, no "We do not host ROMs" notice?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

I gotta try this out. 
I didn't like the first one because of the zooming tool. Zooming sucks.

BTW little n00bies, no roms on this site!


----------



## khan (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent! Will try out tonight.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2008)

yay!
if they didnt make it easier, then im gonna give up again >.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2008)

Just grabbing it now! Nice to finally have the sequel to one of the first DS games shown.

And please no "I can't find it anywhere" useless posts...thanks.

Info:
"The fast-paced medical action that made the handheld original a classic is back, along with all of your favorite Trauma Center characters. Dr. Derek Stiles and Nurse Angie Thompson faced humanity's greatest threat and triumphed. Now, in the aftermath, they find themselves in unknown territory, forced to deal with the disastrous consequences of the killer virus. Join them as they scramble to address questions left unanswered and put an end to the mystery behind the disease. With numerous enhancements, including new difficulty modes and new operations, handheld surgeons have a lot to be excited about."

*  The true sequel to Under the Knife - Scrub back in to Nintendo DS for the next chapter of the award-winning Trauma Center: Under the Knife that returns to the tactile stylus-based experience that made the original a smash hit
* Derek and Angie are back - Caduceus' pre-eminent surgical team returns to confront the aftermath of the devastating GUILT epidemic in a brand new story.
* Just what the doctor ordered - With a new easy-play mode, improved tool utility, and clearer directions, playing doctor has never been so much fun 


No two player mode?


----------



## Kaan (Jul 2, 2008)

yay!
I hope its easier or i have to cheat like in the previous game to get the whole story but seriously even WITH cheats some mission were too friggin hard and only possible for robots or super crabs or both! super robocrabs!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> With a new easy-play mode, improved tool utility, and clearer directions, playing doctor has never been so much fun
> 
> No two player mode?


yay! easy play mode! im grabbing it now too.

wait for it..
in
3
2
1..
here comes all those confused nooblets asking for the rom sites and complaining they cant find it :]

ahh. two player would be fun :[


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 2, 2008)

I found it and played the first level. It seem to be good.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 2, 2008)

i want a game about super robocrabs. in the meantime i will settle with this.


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh cool.. I still haven't finished the first one so guess I'll try to finish it...


----------



## seren (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, going to grab this now


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 2, 2008)

About time! I'm so glad to have this out now!!!

I'm going to snag the Cheat.dat converter thingy and get started as soon as possible.


----------



## Draxi (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh is finally here ^^

Gonna grab it soon is look great


----------



## SgtMcBadass (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmmm...

Not working on my m3 simply.

EDIT: Grabbing from a different source Ill see if that one works.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 2, 2008)

Works fine on R4 so it should work on the M3 Simply.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 2, 2008)

The first one was alright, put a cramp in my hand for sure.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 2, 2008)

And yet another title that doesn't work on good ole' supercard DS. Guess its time to retire it and something slot1


----------



## Emu (Jul 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the first one, I only used the healing touch once, and it was storyline driven. Never realized how to actually use it, so I got sub par grades but did the work insanely fast(Including where you had to cut the outburst of those little shark things). Never beat the last mission though, True story.


----------



## litium (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, i don't even finished the first... but heck. I wanna play this one. Has better graphics for sure.

PS: The first one is HARD as hell.


----------



## greenwatch200 (Jul 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SgtMcBadass  	Posted Today, 08:50 AM
> hmmmm...
> 
> Not working on my m3 simply.
> ...



bleh, not working for my M3 simply either


----------



## berlinka (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so happy this one is out! THANKS!


----------



## SgtMcBadass (Jul 2, 2008)

Grabbed from 2 different sources neither one works on my m3 simply.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2008)

The easy mode is a touch too easy.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The easy mode is a touch too easy.


Yeah, I'm playing on normal and I got A on the first mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know, there's something I don't like about this one... Maybe I'm just too accustomed to the graphical style of the first one


----------



## seren (Jul 2, 2008)

The game works fine on the AK2 beta loader.

I agree, easy mode is a little easy. I just finished the first chapter and managed to get all A's and one S!


----------



## Gamer (Jul 2, 2008)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> And yet another title that doesn't work on good ole' supercard DS. Guess its time to retire it and something slot1



Works fine on a SC-Rumble. I don't understand why people have troubles with latest games, and every game i try works just fine.

Make sure you use the latest patcher/fw. Make a folder for every game so the sav doesn't screw up. Oh, and use the correct patcher, if yours is a rumble, use the patcher for a rumble and so on. Also, redownload the game. Nothing works? YOUR SC is dead, simple as that.


----------



## Prime (Jul 2, 2008)

greenwatch200 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same. This seems to not be working....drat

"Could not access the data.

Please turn off the power and

reinsert the DS Card."


----------



## Killermech (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't underestimate the difficulty. If it's anything like the first game, first couple of missions are really easy. Then suddenly it takes a V turn and it starts to get hard. Near the end will probably be overkill as well.. then let's see you complain about easy mode when it will help you through those missions


----------



## greenwatch200 (Jul 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> greenwatch200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine just has two black screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *minigasp*


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent, it works on teh R4, nothin more needed just a few more screen protectors (or for those who don't use screenprotector read on)
P.S - U can clean yer touchscreen (even with screen protectors but works better without it)
Apply a small amount of TOOTHPASTE on the screen and then spread it around with a q-tip or cotton bud (ear bud or similar) and then wait for 1 min or so for it to dry (or longer if u think it needs to dry more) then rub it off with a tissue paper... man the website showed amazing results though i even saw a good improvement with the screen protector


----------



## crab-scratch (Jul 2, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Vinz16 (Jul 2, 2008)

It works on my m3 simply!


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 2, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> kitehimuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I'm quite sure my SC selectively died by running everything else except this one game


----------



## Sephi (Jul 2, 2008)

finally, been waiting to play this


----------



## Prime (Jul 2, 2008)

Vinz16 said:
			
		

> It works on my m3 simply!



How did you get it to work?


----------



## Gamer (Jul 2, 2008)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to explain why it works on mine then? Heh... i know is not dead, but seriously, why don't you try all options first and then post that the game is not working. 

Back ON TOPIC: great game, but i prefer the character design from the first game and not from Second Opinion. Anyway, it came out a lot faster than i thought.


----------



## eelmonger (Jul 2, 2008)

It half works on the DS-X.  I can play the game fine, but any time it tries to save I get "failed to save" and no .sav file is created. I tried making a dummy file and I have plenty of free space.  I think is the final nail in the coffin for this card, going to get one that has actual support.


----------



## Ownko (Jul 2, 2008)

For those with M3 Simply: Maybe you just need to upgrade your firmware to the latest version? (1.14)

I had a friend earlier who had the same problem, he was using 1.10, after upgrading to 1.14 the game was playable.


----------



## greenwatch200 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ownko said:
			
		

> For those with M3 Simply: Maybe you just need to upgrade your firmware to the latest version? (1.14)
> 
> I had a friend earlier who had the same problem, he was using 1.10, after upgrading to 1.14 the game was playable.



nah, i don't think that's the problem, i have v.1.14 and i get the problem :3


----------



## kylehaas (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, I'm using an R4 and I keep getting the error "Data could not be read"

What should I do? I would really like to play this game ASAP.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jul 2, 2008)

I say with utmost respect for this game;

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH IN YO FACE MOTHERFU**ER


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 2, 2008)

I would play it now but *-GENERIC SITE WHERE I DOWNLOAD ROMS- * dosnt upload it untill late afternoon.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 2, 2008)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm using an R4 and I keep getting the error "Data could not be read"
> 
> What should I do? I would really like to play this game ASAP.
> Thanks everyone


Are you using the latest kernel? 1.18?


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 2, 2008)

The first game made me want to snap my DS in half.  I can't wait to try this one.


----------



## kylehaas (Jul 2, 2008)

No, actually, I'm not...

I guess I'll go get it... I hope it fixes the problem...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 2, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> OH SHI-
> Wait, no "We do not host ROMs" notice?


GBAtemp don't know good games.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 2, 2008)

Works fine on my M3Simlpy, yup yup.


----------



## Razorwing (Jul 2, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> kitehimuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not working on my slot 2 Supercard either, and yes I am using all of the latest firmware etc. and I have tried all of the different options.


----------



## RoD131 (Jul 2, 2008)

eelmonger said:
			
		

> It half works on the DS-X.  I can play the game fine, but any time it tries to save I get "failed to save" and no .sav file is created. I tried making a dummy file and I have plenty of free space.  I think is the final nail in the coffin for this card, going to get one that has actual support.


Yeah, fortunately for me I got my acekard just in time. You'd like to have a working save and convert it to DS-X?
Maybe it will work, I know that this was the method to get Band Brothers DX to work on several carts.
Did you try to replace its arm7.bin?
http://rapidshare.com/files/126624908/XPA-TC2.NDS.sav

BTW, anyone got past "Fever" in hard? I hate this kind of levels.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 2, 2008)

works on r4


----------



## eelmonger (Jul 2, 2008)

RoD131 said:
			
		

> eelmonger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, but it unfortunately doesn't work.  Using your save I get the exact same errors as before.  I gave up getting band brothers to work after trying a ton a save files, so I think they are doing something different now that the DS-X just can't (and likely never will) deal with.  Curiously, when I replace the arm7.bin the cart gives the standard can't read from cart error and doesn't even let me play.  I haven't had to patch anything in awhile, so maybe things have changed, but I'm using the Japanese Sim City arm7.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 2, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> I would play it now but *-GENERIC SITE WHERE I DOWNLOAD ROMS- * dosnt upload it untill late afternoon.



The link to that "Generic site"


I know, I phail so much!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 2, 2008)

It works great on my R4! Fun game....ooh I can't wait for Reina to appear....boy, she's not real but looks soooo sexy!!


----------



## Gamer (Jul 2, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> It's not working on my slot 2 Supercard either, and yes I am using all of the latest firmware etc. and I have tried all of the different options.



What Slot-2 SC are you using? And what error you get?

Re-download the game, and make sure it's on a separate folder and with a short name (ie. trauma2.nds.dsq and trauma2.nds.sav)

Settings. restart on. Patch Cart. Acces HIGH. Everything else off. If not working, enable DMA and try again.

Also, make sure you use the correct patcher. Some people are using patchers from other SC Slot-2, and that's why  they are getting white screens


----------



## Razorwing (Jul 2, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> graeme_85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using SuperCard Mini SD, Firmware V1.85,  SC MiniSD v2.66 and I'm getting 2 white screens.

Edit: Thanks Gamer, just tried your settings and all seems to be well. I must have missed out that combination of options


----------



## Gamer (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, check my last post i edited


----------



## Rod (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh well, time for me to say goodbye to my Touch Screen yet once again!


My Touch probably won't be able to handle many missions, but I'll give it a try some time.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think the newer art style works as well for the DS screen.

That said, it looks to be about as difficult as previous games from what I've gone through so far.


----------



## Gamer (Jul 2, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it's working now


----------



## Kaan (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought the game today and the game is much more phun than the previous but the healing hand isnt needed. Never.... ( no im not playing on easy)


----------



## sylver78 (Jul 2, 2008)

It was not starting on my R4DS, but after removing all files from my microSD and putting back the game on it, it started working


----------



## bobrules (Jul 2, 2008)

The 1st one got so hard near the end, hopefully this one is easier.


----------



## Mikomaxless (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeez, this game's difficulty curve is fairly ok, until you get to the first dark tumors, then it's like hitting a brick wall.

These things have beat me back harder than the final boss of the last game. Although I'm playing on hard mode, I still managed to get As and S ranks until reaching that mission, where I have been unable to beat it after 7 attempts. Taking a bit of a break. =_=

Healing Touch ability has been nerfed a bit. Tools are breaking down quicker, as well.

The voice dubs aren't that bad, though.

New art style is interesting.

Overall, this game is MUCH tougher than the last one. The control scheme has also been worked on a bit, to give tools easier access. This game is not meant for people who did not play the first one, as it pretty much picks up right where the last game left off, 3 years later.

It's tough, but I LOVE it. Something to give me a challenge with. =3


----------



## Calafas (Jul 2, 2008)

At least we dont have to manually magnify anymore.

Damn, drawing those circles was a bitch.   :/


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 3, 2008)

well i tested it on my G6 lite and doesnt work . I'm using manager 5.1 and loader firmware 4.7
tried most common modes and didnt work at all... black screen
sux ass...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 3, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> At least we dont have to manually magnify anymore.
> 
> Damn, drawing those circles was a bitch.   :/



I discovered drawing weird U shapes worked fairly well.


----------



## Kobe46 (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't got it yet, but i was wondering if anyone has tried it on the M3-Perfect SD.  The wiki site says it didn't work on all settings, I was wondering if anyone can confirm that =D

Thanks


----------



## NightKry (Jul 3, 2008)

Meh, I quit the first one after that spider mission thing. It was hard as hell. Might try this one though..


----------



## DesDes-san (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, I got it working on my Supercard MiniSD using only Faster Gameplay, DMA, and Patch Access High.


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 3, 2008)

Still doesnt work on G6 lite and i tried EVERYTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(
firmware: 4.8
Manager: 5.1

help ...


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 3, 2008)

For anyone having trouble running this game on an EZ-V, or anyone having the game freeze when the intro video should start, someone over at the sosuke EZ-Flash boards got it working by unpacking the rom, deleting "cdds2_opmov.mods" and repacking the file.

Source: http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12819


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 3, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> At least we dont have to manually magnify anymore.
> 
> Damn, drawing those circles was a bitch.   :/



lol totally agree


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

i hope this game is good becuase the first wan was so cool !_!


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 3, 2008)

I love how misses aren't limited anymore.  It makes me feel more comfortable to scribble on my touch screen like a lottery ticket.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Jul 3, 2008)

Kobe46 said:
			
		

> I haven't got it yet, but i was wondering if anyone has tried it on the M3-Perfect SD.  The wiki site says it didn't work on all settings, I was wondering if anyone can confirm that =D
> 
> Thanks


I am using an M3 Perfect as well and nothing is working for me.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 3, 2008)

Why does my DS have to be broken when this finally comes out


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Jul 3, 2008)

When i saw screenshot first time i thought main characters are changed.
But No, it's not.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww Dr.Style looks like a poof in this game. 
Cant wait to get stuck into it, thanks to gamer for the supercard settings!!! 

Last game I got stuck on some plane mission....


----------



## Torte (Jul 3, 2008)

I've put in a few stitches this week, and I'm still sore from bouldering... so I'll leave this one til next week.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 3, 2008)

Love this game's music, it matches the moods of the game almost perfectly.

Also, what is cardiac arrest? I hear that a lot in this game...


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 3, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> what is cardiac arrest?


'Cardiac' means heart, and 'arrest' in this sense means to stop. When you go into cardiac arrest that means your heart has stopped beating.


----------



## scoozer (Jul 3, 2008)

The new art style is perfectly done. The game is very well polished too, you can "feel" it.

Only one thing i dont like is that Dr. Stiles look very strange (maybe like a woman?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## staticfritz (Jul 3, 2008)

For the G6, I've run tests toggling the following options: Safe Mode and Regular mode, with R/W and without, Arm7 fix (using DS Lazy), and no go all around.  I should mention that I didn't try the copy option, as no game I know of uses it.  No idea what they've done with this one, but it might need an update.


----------



## staticfritz (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mention I'm using loader 4.8a, and software 5.1.  BTW, I noticed on their site that loader 4.9a is available, but when I click on it, I get a screen full of gibberish.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 3, 2008)

staticfritz said:
			
		

> I noticed on their site that loader 4.9a is available, but when I click on it, I get a screen full of gibberish.


When this happens you can usually just right click the link and use the 'Save Link As' option. Don't bother in this case though, it's really just 4.8.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 3, 2008)

scoozer said:
			
		

> The new art style is perfectly done. The game is very well polished too, you can "feel" it.
> 
> Only one thing i dont like is that Dr. Stiles look very strange (maybe like a woman?
> 
> ...



I agree, I think Dr Stiles looks like WUSS! That haircut, the happy smile...he's a real wimp, and I think he's annoyingly sensitive and gentle...JESUS man! Come on! You're hardcore doctor mate!

I thought Markus Vaughn from "New Blood" was a real cool guy. I really liked his smooth but cool attitude. 

Also I think the game looks nice and polished BUT the intro movie is terrible! Very low quality and the intro music also is very grainy and lo-fi. YUK!

For the rest I think the game is great, as usual, a little too much "more of the same..."


----------



## Speed Freak (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm glad this game is working properly on my new Acekard. The first under the knife had a terrible glitch on both R4s I tried, where I could do the entire surgery perfectly but when I closed the patient the game just didn't let me apply the bandage, missing every single time until the operation failed.


----------



## pesaroso (Jul 3, 2008)

Gah, I can't get this to work on my DSX! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the latest firmware, 1.1.3.. I've tried the arm7.bin fix, nothing works..

Anyone?

EDIT: Okay, works now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just trimmed the ROM with Rominator 2008, and replaced the arm7.bin file from Big Brain Acadamy EUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers


----------



## ksponge (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice game.  I gave up on the other ds one due to the difficulty.  Not gonna waste my time redoing a mission 5+ times.  I'm playing this on easy and it's still fun.  I played it for at least 3 hours at work tonight and it kept my attention which is saying something.  Definitely staying on my transflash.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)

what happened to his hair


----------



## ninja_07 (Jul 4, 2008)

Finished the first and i'm liking this one even more!

I like the way it isnt all "this is how to be a doctor" at first ehn "LOL guilt" for the rest of the game.
So far i'm still getting some routine operations like repairing spleens etc.


----------



## eelmonger (Jul 5, 2008)

pesaroso said:
			
		

> Gah, I can't get this to work on my DSX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for adding that edit, I was in the same boat and I did what you did and it works great now.  I guess this means we're going to have to manually patch our games again.  Thanks DS-X team for taking a year to give us a fix that worked for 2 months!  Oh well, I'm sure they'll fix it in their next firmware release...


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it me or is this game more forgiving in the grading system?  Either I improved in my sleep (I haven't touched the first DS game in ages) or S ranks are a lot easier to get this time.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 5, 2008)

I was cruising along just fine, having fun... then I hit the first operation with the "PGS" patient.  I've already replayed it twice, and don't seem to be getting any closer to getting it right.

The biggest problem is cutting the blood vessels on the tumors... am I doing something wrong? I have to sit there and saw back and forth about 20 times just to cut ONE of the three.  I pushed down harder once, and cut a big incision in the guy's stomach.  I found the "healing hands" move to be entirely useless.

I never played #1, so again, I'm not sure if I'm just missing something or if this is the way things are supposed to go.  Guess I'll just go back and change the difficulty and try again.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jul 5, 2008)

Just hold down the scalpel on the blood vessels and they will pop right off.


----------



## Narin (Jul 5, 2008)

I added in some codes for this game to the cheat database for all you cheaters out there!


----------



## zengar (Jul 5, 2008)

man black screen of death for me too on a g6lite. It seems we need another update and knowing the team it won't popup anytime soon, at least after that the number of not working titles start to stack. That's bad.


----------



## Odworth (Jul 5, 2008)

Gah. After playing through the game and arriving at the PGS episode (2-2), the game freezes right at the start of the operation.

I'm using an R4 with the latest kernel, 1.18. I've already tried some 2 other sources and each one gives the same result - freezing before anything can be done. :/


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2008)

using an r4 too and i am pissed that guilt is also the main cause of operations

damn!! i hate guilt im at the liver transplant (rebirth)

damn you guilt!!!!

^^^ it works on me


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 5, 2008)

Odworth said:
			
		

> Gah. After playing through the game and arriving at the PGS episode (2-2), the game freezes right at the start of the operation.
> 
> I'm using an R4 with the latest kernel, 1.18. I've already tried some 2 other sources and each one gives the same result - freezing before anything can be done. :/



I'm using an R4 with 1.18, and I went through this operation without any problems (other than not knowing how to cut the blood vessels... finally got past it, though).

I'm ready to start 2-3 now.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 5, 2008)

I finished it- it's pretty good although the finale was quite annoying.


----------



## Goodlogic (Jul 5, 2008)

So did anybody get this to work on an R4 v3. I cant figure it out.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty good, so far. I really like the new presentation -- very slick. But it's pretty much more of the same, with many of the same quirks. Also, it's funny to see Sylvia's portraits right after critical surgery; they didn't bother to change anything about her appearance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I think I might actually finish this one. I liked the first one, but this one is a bit tighter, as far as its presentation goes, and that goes a long way with me.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 7, 2008)

The X operations are still as daunting as ever.  That's good to know, although I don't get why it has to be Kyriaki first.


----------



## RyoSaeba (Jul 7, 2008)

Goodlogic said:
			
		

> So did anybody get this to work on an R4 v3. I cant figure it out.



Sorry to tell ya but R4 never made a V3. They only have a Generation 2 which only difference from generation 1 is that they removed the spring loaded microSD slot. Oh, and it's gray with minor changes to the shell.


----------



## Yuan (Jul 8, 2008)

It randomly freezes @ my R4, any ideas?

Edit: Last Firmware

Edit 2: Nevermind, using an untrimmed version apparently solved it.


----------



## zengar (Jul 8, 2008)

any news about the g6 Lite?

any trick to make it work?

still no updates from the team


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 11, 2008)

has anyone been able to get it to work on M3 lite? my gf is itching to play this as am i =^)


----------



## wkndplaya (Jul 16, 2008)

nevermind softreset issue, if you experience freezing with trauma center ensure that soft reset and the cheat option  are off.


----------



## airskape (Jul 17, 2008)

soo anyone got this to work on m3 simply? i get the cannot access ds card error..


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 21, 2008)

so is this it? do i have to now buy a m3 real or simply and or an r4 and or a cyclo ds? no way i can play a game like this one? booo...its ok though i plan on buying another ds lite for my lady...and than letting her have the m3 lite+ pass card..and ill get the a new ds lite with some slot 1 device....


----------



## DeathKnight (Jul 23, 2008)

Soo.. anyone found a way to play this game on m3 perfect/lite etc?


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 29, 2008)

don't think so DeathKnight... at least i'm trying to find a way, but nothing seems to work :S


----------



## dark42 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just beat this, great game!


----------



## nexuseragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Works fine on my M3Simlpy, yup yup.



How the hell? It says data couldn't be read on mine


----------

